# List of all the good Ninjutsu Forums



## Morituri (Feb 13, 2002)

Please list the link of the Ninja forums that you know!

Thanks,

Morituri


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Feb 15, 2002)

E-Budo has two; one for Ninjutsu (with a subforum for "Neo-Ninjutsu"), and one specificly for the Genbukan.

http://www.e-budo.com


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dennis_Mahon _
> *http://www.e-budo.com *



E-Budo is a great site and is highly recommended for those who are interested in the traditional Japanese martial arts.


----------



## Jay Bell (Mar 1, 2002)

Kutaki no Mura - A Bujinkan only discussion board

Budoseek - Has a Ninpo/Ninjutsu forum also


----------



## Jason Chambers (Mar 14, 2002)

http://pub61.ezboard.com/bjihinokokorobugei

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2002)

http://www.yamamizuryu.org/bujinkanobb/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## Bujingodai (Nov 2, 2002)

Mr Chambers you should have pushed for the E-Ninpo

also
http://pub56.ezboard.com/bunitedninjutsuvoice


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 2, 2002)

Dave beat me to it.  I was going to mention the UNV forum.


----------



## bujinclergy (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks for posting the brand new board on  http://www.yamamizuryu.org/bujinkanobb/phpBB2/index.php
:asian: 

BujinClergy
happy happy :boing1: joy joy


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2002)

Usually reading r.m-a is a depressing waste of time but sometimes I find useful information!


----------



## Jason Chambers (Nov 23, 2002)

E-Ninpo.com is another preety good Ninpo/Ninjutsu specific board.

www.e-ninpo.com

You'll also find links to most all of the others mentioned in this thread there as well.

:asian:


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 23, 2002)

Taken from the E-Ninpo policy section,



> No member will actively seek out practitioners that they may deem fakes, phonies or frauds and post thier findings on E-Ninpo._ They are other boards on the Net for that purpose._ See the E-Ninpo Zero Tolerance Policy below.



I think Jason has done a great service to those of us that practice ninjutsu ryuha with ties to Japan and date before ninjutsu was a profitable art to teach.

Now, whenever somebody making unprovable claims appears on one of the boards where you have to prove everything you say, we can suggest they go to e-ninpo. No one really enjoys it when there is a screaming match involving some 14 year old who claims to have been taught since age 3 by the last living Koga ryu grandmaster. Now we have a place to send them to and everyone ends up much happier.


----------



## Jason Chambers (Nov 24, 2002)

Congratulations Don!


----------



## Makoto-Dojo (Nov 26, 2002)

http://www.aimoo.com/forum/freeboard.cfm?id=376991&NoCaches=Yes


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

http://www.kabuto.nu/portal/


----------



## Bujingodai (Nov 29, 2003)

Old board doesn't exist at ezboard. New link
http://unv.aimoo.com

Protected board.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2003)

This thread needs a disclaimer, so in the interest of public safety:

*CAUTION: (SOME) FORUMS IN THIS THREAD MAY BE LESS AUTHENTIC THAN THEY APPEAR.* 

Jeff


----------



## Bujingodai (Dec 1, 2003)

Yes Jeff that is an excellent idea.

Who knows what pinheads you'll run into in these places.


----------



## BMDIronFist (Dec 13, 2003)

http://pub88.ezboard.com/bbujinkanbuyuclub


----------



## Kalifallen (Nov 4, 2004)

www.martialartplanet.com


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Nov 4, 2004)

www.bujinkan.org


----------



## heretic888 (Nov 4, 2004)

Uhhh.... its a dead link, Shizen.  :idunno:


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Nov 5, 2004)

hmm, yeah the home page is down.

Here's a link directly to the site's forum:

http://www.forumco.com/BujinkanDotOrg/


----------

